
Your Social Media Hashtags May Make You Legally Liable to Delta - rbcgerard
http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2017/12/20/social-media-hashtags-may-make-legally-liable-delta/
======
grawprog
Lol well I'm sure they had tons of people using those hashtags before...I'm
guessing the like 8 people not being paid by Delta will stop now. Seems like
kind a failure at marketing to me. Dissuading customers from using a tag that
gives them advertisement.

